# 3D Rendering



## WPhyer (Aug 8, 2008)

One of my other hobbies is 3D computer modeling and rendering. Here's the first one modeled with KPovModeler and rendered with POVRay.


----------



## pm63 (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing - there's no way I would have known it's not a photo if you hadn't told me. I tried this stuff a while ago and found it difficult.


----------



## WPhyer (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you. That has to be the nicest compliment I've ever received. I have to admit that doing the modeling isn't easy. And trying to get things to look "real" is even harder. There are three things that I found that make or break a rendering are: 1) Material texture, 2) Lighting, 3) Camera location.

Trying to create a texture is tough. Plastics, metals and glass are simple. But when you try to create weathered wood, clothing or skin, it gets pretty difficult. And then having the patience to wait for the final image is unnerving. I have a rendering that takes over 14 hours to render. It puts a pretty big strain on both CPU's while rendering making my system run like crap. Now I know why Pixar had so many computers.

-William


----------



## skieur (Aug 10, 2008)

Boy, brings back memories.  I used to do that 25 years ago or so. 

skieur


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 11, 2008)

ah cool! i'm an interior designer but i gotta say renderings was the only thing i could never really wrap my head around! i'm always so jealous of the images people can create from scratch!


----------

